
Show HN: Arcentry API – Programmable Cloud Diagrams - wolframhempel
https://arcentry.com/blog/announcing-the-arcentry-api/
======
sbr464
Awesome that you added the api feature so soon, definitely makes things more
interesting, having live data/configs syncing. Congrats on the launch!

~~~
wolframhempel
Cheers! curious what people will build with it

~~~
sbr464
I'd be interested in getting the ui/diagrams via an API, so I can integrate
into our app, render in custom ways. Not using an iframe or embed, but just
the structure of a diagram that was built earlier on your normal platform,
maybe with the device icons as a png/svg url possibly.

Side question, is there currently a lighter weight embed avail, that would
live update etc? or only the builder UI?

~~~
wolframhempel
Actually, that's a great idea - being able to publish the whole document as
JSON (a bit like Google Doc's Publish to Web feature which Arcentry is using
to load its component data from a spreadsheet). It definitely makes sense to
add that to the export options, thanks for suggesting. In regards to
embedding, I'm afraid there's currently only image download or the embed as
the 3D viewer available (which is about 500k, granted)

~~~
sbr464
thanks, does the viewer come in a readonly option?

~~~
wolframhempel
the viewer is always read-only. Actually, once you've enabled a document for
embedding you could just use the same request the viewer uses to load its
data, e.g.
[https://arcentry.com/api/embed/get?id=b03e4004-ffdd-49b4-9ca...](https://arcentry.com/api/embed/get?id=b03e4004-ffdd-49b4-9ca7-80add3ccf6a0)

------
Existenceblinks
Nice concept. And I think it can be tweaked to be more generic too. For
example, to use for app documentation.

A project built on top of framework (e.g. Rails, Phoenix) just needs an
adapter that transforms project's modules to metadata, POST them to Arcentry.
Bam! You got a visual document for project.

For example, Phoenix(Elixir), the @moduledoc could be useful too if Arcentry
component has something like `description` attributes.

------
tixocloud
Looks really cool and will definitely make my life easier as I’m thinking
about my infrastructure.

------
zubairq
wow, is this the first tool that can do this?

~~~
sbr464
PRTG has a pretty good device map, that integrates pretty seamlessly with the
monitoring data it collects, but it's geared for more traditional network/IT
environments. They do have cloud stuff now, but I like that Arcentry is built
from the ground up for modern tooling/cloud environments.

------
amalow
This looks cool, a lot more open than cloudcraft (and cheaper!) How long has
Arcentry been around?

~~~
wolframhempel
It's brand new, launched six weeks ago.

------
xori
Ha, can't signup if you have uBlock installed.

I thought I was going crazy, it blocks the popup.

~~~
wolframhempel
Oh dear, thanks for mentioning - the one for Google Signup or just the HTML
overlay?

~~~
xori
The HTML overlay

------
shapiro92
Thats amazing! great progress!

~~~
wolframhempel
Thanks so much :-)

